# Local 'monsters' barge into inn rooms to scare 'naughty' children straight



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmmm. I could see this being a great part time job.

http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20110124p2a00m0na014000c.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So if Tiger Mom doesn't scare you enough, the evil beastie will


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my.

Yes, H, if anyone's interested stateside, I'd be happy to burst into their bedroom with a chainsaw and threaten to eat them unless they behave lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Yes, H, if anyone's interested stateside, I'd be happy to burst into their bedroom with a chainsaw and threaten to eat them unless they behave lol.


LMAO, I would so pay money to see that:jol:

I saw your makeup photos from the Bates Motel gig. You could scare the crap out of anyone.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am sure everyone here who seen this said to themselves, "law suite".


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Johnny, if I ever have a kid, I am SO taking you up on that! :laughvil:


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Professional child scaring monster....WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE?! xD


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I knew this had to be from Japan! LOL...
Scaring is what parents are for...we routinely dish out tons of love and on occasion yell upstairs, "IF YOU DON'T STOP MESSING AROUND AND GET YOUR BUTT IN THE BED, I AM PUTTING YOU IN FOSTER CARE IN THE MORNING"..or at least that's what I do. I am the namahague..or as we pronounce it: "Momma hag"..LOL.


----------

